# Selling 4 week old GR puppies



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

This morning I am reading the local Bookoo page. This is what I find. Anyone want a GR puppy? I am so tempted to take the darn litter and raise them to the right age and place them safely, except of course I don't have the money to buy the litter. I just don't get some people!

golden retriever soon
(pictured is the sire or dam of the litter)






Categories:
Pets


i have pure golden retriver both the same ...the female are pregnant with her partner and i can affort all the puppies because she is going to have more then 10 maybe and i have to give it away after the 4 weeks anybody interesting let me know ....i feel back for them but i have too...its to much money and to much to care ....email me ..she is going to have the puppies at the end of april ... 
Price: 50.00


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Please contact the owner and point her to a rescue! Some idiot will by the dog for the pups and dump her! Contact: 

Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue

Ugh! I would get her myself if she was in Pa!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

The mother is not for sale, only the pups, when they are four weeks old... If she was selling the mother, I'd go get her myself.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I just emailed the lady to see if she would sell the mother. If she says she would, everyone on here has to take a puppy!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

so an email has been sent, no answer. So I joined the page so I can chat as she is online there. I have an open chat there, but no response so far. I am thinking of offering to take the bitch, whelp her and raise the puppies to an appropriate age if she will let me place the puppies. No money back to her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> so an email has been sent, no answer. So I joined the page so I can chat as she is online there. I have an open chat there, but no response so far. I am thinking of offering to take the bitch, whelp her and raise the puppies to an appropriate age if she will let me place the puppies. No money back to her.


You are a truly good person.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Good Luck, I hope she lets you take her. How can anyone take pups away from their mother at 4 weeks?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

What a worry! It seems she has herself in too deep and cannot manage her situation but surely she knows what makes puppies..and a bitch and dog who havent been done..10+puppies! I hope she starts communication with you and a happy and safe solution is found.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

It sounds like she doesn't have much of an education, so sad. I know I would have to return the bitch to her after which means it could happen again, but if I can at least save one litter I will feel better. I'm hoping if she agrees, I can talk her into spaying her so it can't happen again. But I have a sad feeling she has a male and a female with the idea of making money...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

perhaps return momma spayed..??



Aislinn said:


> so an email has been sent, no answer. So I joined the page so I can chat as she is online there. I have an open chat there, but no response so far. I am thinking of offering to take the bitch, whelp her and raise the puppies to an appropriate age if she will let me place the puppies. No money back to her.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

If she would okay me doing the whelping, I'd love to just spay her, but don't need the legal ramifications of spaying someone else's bitch.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I just added to the chatbox that I will be in town today and could I meet the parents. Guess I will just have to leave the chatbox open as I do things around here in case she finally answers me.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Aislinn said:


> If she would okay me doing the whelping, I'd love to just spay her, but don't need the legal ramifications of spaying someone else's bitch.


I think the owner would be thankful to get her dog back to and never have to worry about her being pregnant, but I guess you never know...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

You are amazing! Let us know what she says.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> If she would okay me doing the whelping, I'd love to just spay her, but don't need the legal ramifications of spaying someone else's bitch.


If you could get her to agree to it, get it in writing and have her sign it, then you should be OK, possibly have it notarized too. You might want to check your laws in your state to be on the safe side.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, it would be with a contract for sure! And with witnesses. I looked up the laws to see if there were any for Louisiana as to minimum age to be able to sell a puppy and there are none.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> Oh, it would be with a contract for sure! And with witnesses. I looked up the laws to see if there were any for Louisiana as to minimum age to be able to sell a puppy and there are none.


Great, sounds like you've got this under control and are thinking/planning ahead.

We have a Bookoo site in this area too-it makes me sick to see what is going on with Pets on it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is just horrible! My babies are just 4 weeks old today and I cannot imagine taking them from their mother and littermates at this age-they are so tiny and so dependent! They have just begun puppy mush and are still nursing frequently.

I hope you can convince this person to let you take mom and pups!


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck and keep us updated! I don't know how some people get away with breeding their dogs. There should be laws against this.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

You mentioned in a previous post that she is willing to sell the mom. If you buy the mom, you don't have to worry about having to return her and you can place mom in a good home or a good golden retriever rescue after the pups are old enough to go to good homes. I can't imagine she would ask for a lot of money for the pregnant mom if she is only asking 50 dollars per pup and wants to get rid of them so fast. 
Or am I missing something?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

No, she's not selling the mother, just the puppies at four weeks old. I asked her if she was selling the mom and/or the puppies, but no answer. I already knew she wasn't selling the mother, but thought maybe to put the idea into her head. I also said I was going into town and could I meet the parents, but no answer to that. I emailed her and put a question into a chat box. No response to either.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I bet there is a price that she would sell the Mom, you just need to find out what it is. I would help with some funds to buy her.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Her ad is no longer on there.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> Her ad is no longer on there.


You're right, it's gone now. BUT, I was able to email her early this morning, so I guess now I can only wait and see if she responds to it.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Let us know I help with funds all I can & I might take a pup when their ready


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I could very probably not take a pup in but could help with funds, transport if one ever comes my way, home visits if any ends up in my area (let's say from Mansfield to Ruston to Longview, TX, checking up on applications/references, whatever you would need. 

I truly hope you can get the mom also.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> perhaps return momma spayed..??


I would certainly be tempted to!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> I bet there is a price that she would sell the Mom, you just need to find out what it is. I would help with some funds to buy her.


I am ready to chip in too.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I live far away but I'd be happy to help with the funds and if you got this far I'd be happy to provide transport too. You never know. (I just got my Buddy from Nashville)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That lady's advertisement made me feel so much disgust on so many levels it is hard to know where to begin. My guess is the $500 she expects to make when she sells all 10 pups is like winning the lottery (However, she must subtract the expense for the puppies during those long four weeks til she gets her bonanza). Blecccchhh.
BTW, if she did let you care for the mom until she had the pups, could the mom be spayed and returned without mentioning the surgery was done (complications during the birth required veterinary intervention---if she happens to ask about the healing sutures). Then the bitch just won't ever get pregnant again, and the lady will probably just think it is a result of the birth complication.....


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, from the bottom of my heart! I will let you know if I hear back from her.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I somehow dont think you will hear back from her Aislinn (tho I hope you do)... I think there may be many people like us out there that have seen her add and are horrified at the idea of selling 4 week old pups..She may have had an avalanche of emails telling her off, which may be why she has withdrawn the add...just my thoughts...


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I know.  Or someone reported her and she had the ad pulled by admin. I didn't report her as I wanted to first have some contact with her. She'll still do it through another way other than bookoo.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Obviously she didn't know when the bitch got pregnant, or has no idea of length of gestation because the girl posted a picture of mom and nine pups born this weekend. Now she's saying she will sell them at five weeks old. 
At least the pups all look very fat and healthy.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, and the ad is gone again. So someone is watching for her.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought so...I worry what might become of those pups...


----------



## Val (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow, what a shame. I would gladly take one of the puppies, but only after 6 weeks...4 weeks is too young! I am unsure where this person lives, or even if it would be feasible to send a pup ti NY. I also wonder aboput the health of the mother as well as the puppies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Makes me so sad.....poor mama dog, she will just have another litter that get ripped away from her too soon, and poor puppies...


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my..poor mummy dog..I hope that lady has some decency to at least keep the pups till 8 weeks (assuming she has gotten an avalanche of people telling her off). 5 weeks is so young to be away from the parents and littermates. I really hope the puppies go to good home as well.


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

*Seller is online as of this posting*

Polk bookoo - yard sales and classifieds in Fort Polk, Louisiana


This is very sad. I think the kindest thing to do would be for one of us to write to her offering to take the puppies, have mama spayed and returned to this woman. She'd probably be so grateful, if she got some *kind* emails instead of the sanctimonious stuff that she's likely been flooded with. It's far from a perfect world, and we have to have compassion for someone who knows so little and has so few resources...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd love to chip in if you hear back. I don't get on here very often these days (ugh - school year keeps me runnnnnnnning), so please send me a pm in case she does!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I sent her an email last night that I would be interested in two puppies. I haven't heard back from her. She never answered earlier email from the first time she posted, so I hope to hear from her this time. I should have saved the picture she posted of the dam and pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

Thanks for the update!!
DId you post the pic on here?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I went back to copy the picture, but it was gone already. I'm watching daily now to see if it gets posted again. If she answers me I'll ask her to email it to me.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I can sponsor 1 or 2 puppies if she ever answers you back. Sending you a pm.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I can sponsor 1 or 2 puppies as well . . .


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Still willing to help with money to get Mommy and babies !!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I just got off the phone with the lady. I am going to take one and my daughter-in-law is going to take one. I am a glutten for punishment, but I can't say no. I am going over tomorrow after school to meet her and see the puppies. She does have one of the two males neutered, but not the bitch or the other male. She *does *want to have the bitch spayed when the puppies are weaned. She is military and only has been here a short time and her husband is in another state at a school. She doesn't really know anyone here. The breeding was accidental. She has nine or ten males, no females. She kept saying nine and ten, so not sure. The bitch had a hard time delivering them.

I am going to set her up with my vet. I don't know if she can afford to spay the bitch or not, but will try to find out tomorrow if I can diplomatically. I'm not sure as she says she can't afford to keep the puppies with the work and the money to feed all? English is a second language, so we may be switching back and forth from English to Spanish. I'm not fluent in Spanish, but am fairly decent. The problem is she talks very fast so I know I will not follow the Spanish. Her English in speaking is much better than her writing it. Here was her email.

"yeah they are going to be available in 5 to 6 week deposit 25 and the prixce is 50 dollars why to much pup and i have 3 more my same breed so interesting call me"

Translated after I spoke to her is they need to leave at five weeks and she has three adult Golden Retrievers. I'll be going over when they are three weeks and giving her a formula to help get them started on solid food. 

I told her I had some friends who might be interested in a puppy as well and she was very excited. So if anyone is interested, let me know. I can bring them home here and then maybe transport can be arranged. I will take pictures tomorrow of the puppies and the dam and sire. I just want these little guys to go to a good home and I know you guys will know good homes. And thank God she wants to spay the bitch and this won't happen again!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I cannot adopt a pup at this time but if the only thing that might prevent her having the female spayed is money, I'd love to contribute to a spay fund at your vet if he is agreeable to the idea. I could send a check or call in a credit card number, whatever he would prefer.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I will stop in at my vet's tomorrow and talk to him after I talk to her. Or see him Friday if he is already closed after I leave her house.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Aslinn, PM me if I can help as our country place isn't too far from you I think. Sounds like our wonderful forum family might be interested and the whole litter could be picked up. Know there has been some threads lately of members looking. Our city house is not far from DFW airport. 

Just think this out and PM me if you need anything.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Aislinn
I am spanish and a military spouse, I can help you through a phone call if you have a hard time talking in spanish to the lady, PM me if you want my phone #. I wish we could get one of the puppies!!!.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If she is a military dependent, there should be a military post or base nearby. If so, there should be a military vet and vet clinic. She can get spay/neuter, shots, microchipping, etc, done a lot cheaper at a military facility. I do not know if she is aware of that. Also, if she lives on a military facility, the dogs would have to be registered and microchipped to live on post. 
Might want to mention about the vet to her and have her check out the prices there and compare.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Aislinn...don't know how I missed this thread....bless you, you are an angel. Maybe the vet can accept donations for vetting and to spay momma. You are doing a wonderful thing!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been following this thread, please be sure and let us know how we can help. I'll pitch in a little also .


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> If she is a military dependent, there should be a military post or base nearby. If so, there should be a military vet and vet clinic. She can get spay/neuter, shots, microchipping, etc, done a lot cheaper at a military facility. I do not know if she is aware of that. Also, if she lives on a military facility, the dogs would have to be registered and microchipped to live on post.
> Might want to mention about the vet to her and have her check out the prices there and compare.


Yes, there's a military post here. I teach on it and am a retired spouse. They do microchips, but not spays unless they've changed it back again. The vets offpost do give a military discount though. She lives offpost. You can't have three dogs on Post, two is the limit.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I will chip in too - BTW, YOU are an incredible person  

And this forum is AWESOME!!!!! :woot2::banana:


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I will take pictures tomorrow and post them for everyone. I'll ask about if they can be registered and if possible see if I can get the names of the sire and dam and if they are registered, a pedigree if I can.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I wonder if she would be open to the purchase fee going directly to the vet clinic towards mom's spay as opposed to in her pocket.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there an area rescue? The Golden Retriever Rescue here in Charlotte, NC had the mother and an entire litter of golden puppies last summer and those puppies were adopted in the blink of an eye. I love this thread, and would love to help out with getting those puppies placed or the spay, whatever works.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I can pitch in for a spay fund, and take a pup.


----------



## Wayne_&_Sam (Apr 7, 2012)

what an amzing person you are aislinn, and to all the members trying to help you are all truely good people, i wish all the pups and adults involved well.

I wish i could help but im way to far away in another country.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't take a pup but I might be able to chip in to help with the spay


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I would love a pup... can't unfortunately. But I would love to help out in any way possible.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi! I just sent you a PM. Adopt-a-Golden of Atlanta (AGA) is willing to help out here with all or some of the puppies.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Aslinn, you are an Angel. Keep us informed with what you find out.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

How wonderful the people are on here with all the offers of help!!...I'm too far away to offer to help but must say Aslinn you are such a kind hearted person!! big hugs!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am soooo thrilled that AGA is going to help with the puppies! And with the mom if the lady needs it. I can't find the words to thank everyone here enough, you guys are amazing! My son will be home in mid May for my daughter's high school graduation and going back late May, so home here for about two weeks. He's stationed at Hurlburt AFB, so not too far from Atlanta. He has a mustang, so fitting puppies in may be a challenge, but hopefully we'll be able to do it that way. And a special thank you to Jealous1 for setting it all up!!! I'll let everyone know how it goes when I talk to the lady this afternoon. Hugs all!!
Deb


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I would like to contribute towards a spay fund also. I am so glad to hear that AGA is willing to help out with the puppies.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you AGA for being willing to step up for the pups and the mom and to you, Aislinn, for keeping pursuing this. This is going to work :crossfing and they all stand such a much better chance at a good life


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> I am soooo thrilled that AGA is going to help with the puppies! And with the mom if the lady needs it. I can't find the words to thank everyone here enough, you guys are amazing! My son will be home in mid May for my daughter's high school graduation and going back late May, so home here for about two weeks. He's stationed at Hurlburt AFB, so not too far from Atlanta. He has a mustang, so fitting puppies in may be a challenge, but hopefully we'll be able to do it that way. And a special thank you to Jealous1 for setting it all up!!! I'll let everyone know how it goes when I talk to the lady this afternoon. Hugs all!!
> Deb


What terrific news!!! I will continue to pray that it all falls into place.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Please keep us up to date in anything that might be needed for these puppies and their mother. You are an angel!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

That is awesome that AGA is willing to help!!! We adopted Lady from them and they are a wonderful organization!! No doubt they will find the best of homes for the babies!!! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything works out!! Hugs, Olga.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is such a great story! I wish I wasn't so far away or I might consider taking a puppy!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been following this story for a couple days now, and I'm so happy that it has turned out this way! I was fearing that you may never hear from the lady again.

Is there a fund set up so we can donate money to help out? Or perhaps a donation to AGA would be prudent?

Can you believe what wonderful homes these pups will have now? Thank you, Aislinn, for your persistence.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Deb you are the best! Terry you are too! This is just the best news.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you, Aislinn, for stepping up and making sure that these puppies get good homes and the mother gets spayed! I may have a work trip taking me out towards Tuscaloosa, AL in a few weeks, and if the puppies were ready to go around that point, I could help with transport from there to Atlanta to get them to AGA. PM me if you wind up needing transport help!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aislinn you are the best and looking forward to an update today. Let me know if a fund gets set up for contributions


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Aislinn said:


> I am soooo thrilled that AGA is going to help with the puppies! And with the mom if the lady needs it. I can't find the words to thank everyone here enough, you guys are amazing! My son will be home in mid May for my daughter's high school graduation and going back late May, so home here for about two weeks. He's stationed at Hurlburt AFB, so not too far from Atlanta. He has a mustang, so fitting puppies in may be a challenge, but hopefully we'll be able to do it that way. And a special thank you to Jealous1 for setting it all up!!! I'll let everyone know how it goes when I talk to the lady this afternoon. Hugs all!!
> Deb


We'd love to help out with the transport if it works out- we live in Atlanta! Let us know if we can do anything!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

If Deb can work things out with the puppies, AGA is willing to take as many as are available and to also help with either taking momma dog or helping out with her spay so no future "accidents". For those offering to help with transport, please let me know by pm'ing me an e-mail address along with legs that you can help with and I will forward the offers to AGA if needed. 

Looking forward to those puppy pics!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I spent about an hour and a half with the lady today. She is a very nice lady, just doesn't understand about puppies. She has three GRs, all three are beautifully groomed, very healthy and well socialized. I didn't see a hair in the house, yet the dogs are never in crates and are house dogs. I think they are brushed several times a day. The oldest GR is nine and neutered already. She didn't commit to letting rescue take the puppies, wants to talk to them herself. Here are the pictures.
This is the sire. 









This is the dam.









This is the litter.









Here is them nursing.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Both the sire and dam are registered. Her husband has the papers in his truck, still there from the move. She will let me see them and get the names when he comes home.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, goes to show we can't make too many gut reactions based on stuff posted on the internet! Its easy not to really see the whole picture!

Again, thanks so much for all the good work you are doing for these puppies!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, and there are ten males, though only nine can be seen in the picture.


----------



## MarsNPluto (Jan 10, 2012)

Poor lady was probably attacked after her post, but it does appear that she actually loves and takes really good care of her Goldens. Aislinn, thank you for having the patience to understand her situation and help her out, and for having the patience to help out those puppies! The sire and dam are BEAUTIFUL. If only I could take a puppy...

Good luck with placing them into wonderful homes. I'm sure it won't be that difficult, though!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, just reading this now. Thank you for everything you are doing. You are an angel for dogs!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Good looking sire, dam seems well settled with the pups, cutie patooties pups, papers are a big plus since they prove the litter is purebred. Thank you for the pics and your time.

So the most favorable moving date for the pups would be between May 24 (6 weeks) to around June 8 (8 weeks) without mom aboard. Your family is taking two, that leaves eight wiggly boys. Hopefully most of the remaining ones can be moved to AGA.

How did the lady react to your proposition about having mom spayed ? Were you able to get into specifics (date, vet, etc.). I am really curious to see the dam's age. Perhaps she (the lady) just did not realize that a young female could have pups. From what you say, she is taking pretty good care of the adult dogs, just got blind-sided with the pregnancy. I imagine she will want to keep all three grown-ups and hope she realizes that without a spay or a neuter she will be in the same situation a year from now. 

Let me know what you need.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Aislinn thanks for posting the pics of the dogs...they do looked loved!! keep us all in the loop!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Thalie said:


> Good looking sire, dam seems well settled with the pups, cutie patooties pups, papers are a big plus since they prove the litter is purebred. Thank you for the pics and your time.
> 
> So the most favorable moving date for the pups would be between May 24 (6 weeks) to around June 8 (8 weeks) without mom aboard. Your family is taking two, that leaves eight wiggly boys. Hopefully most of the remaining ones can be moved to AGA.
> 
> ...


She has three or four people with appointments to see the puppies today. So it will depend on how many they take. AGA is contacting her today, so I hope she'll commit the remainder of the pups to them.

The bitch is two years old. The lady wants her spayed, no more litters. It was a difficult delivery. She called her prior vet and he told her she needs to spay her and the lady does not want to endanger her girl. They are keeping the three adults. The oldest male is neutered and nine years old. The sire is fourteen months old.

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Anything new?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I think its almost good for me that I am so far away, or else I would be too tempted to take one!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Rescue talked with the lady. There are still seven pups left. If her husband agrees, she will give them to rescue. So currently they are waiting to speak with the husband. He is in a military class in Alabama, so not sure how often he is available to speak with, depends on if it's a classroom school or one that's in the field.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm so glad you ate there for help and guidance to the lady. Keep us updated.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I went to see the puppies today, and as I posted in my question thread, had to pick which puppies were coming home with Susan and I in two weeks. I took pictures of course. The lady is still at home alone, her husband returns this weekend. She sits every night and often during the day holding the puppies and loving on them. About half of them have red noses, not black, though the pads on their feet are jet black. I'm not sure on that one, maybe someone more knowledgeable can answer about that.

A pile of puppies. More were on the other side.









Two of the brothers.









River


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable.......


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Would she give the rest that are unsold to you or is she intent on selling them? I just can't imagine these pups leaving the litter at such a young age.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Out of the ten, four are sold. She is waiting on her husband to come home and he is going to talk to Rescue and they will decide. In the meantime she is selling what gets sold. They are going at five weeks, but she told me today they can come back to see the mother...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There might be a law about what age puppies have to be to be sold, can you check for your area, possibly state?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> There might be a law about what age puppies have to be to be sold, can you check for your area, possibly state?


I checked that when she first posted. There isn't.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

5 week is better than 4. I hope you are able to get the rest into rescue.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

1st picture- It is my eyes or does the 1 puppy have a white dot on the top of his head (bottom of the picture)?- I vote for Dotty.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

It's not your eyes, there is a lighter color spot on the top of his head. Susan fell in love with him and will be calling him "Kent".

And yes, five weeks is much better than four. They'll be coming home on Mother's Day or the day after.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

They are all so adorable!! I am praying that she gives the rest of the puppies to rescue. 
Now which two will be yours and one will be named Kent and what is the other's name!?!?!?
Why isn't the Mother with the pups?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

The mother was out in the front yard. I'm thinking of naming mine, "River". I'm also hoping to get some of them into rescue. I don't think she is advertising them anymore, I check all the local ads and haven't seen anything. Of course, she could have put up paper ads around town and I wouldn't necessarily see them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

I love the name River!! Is she a girl?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the updates and so glad to see the parents are clean and loved. Makes so much difference and the more you learn, the more I think she was just overwhelmed with this whole thing.

You and your DIL are still Angels in my eyes. Love the names River & Kent!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The pups are very cute and it is good to see that the lady cares for them under your guidance. River and Kent will have a great life with you and you family and
I sure hope that the husband will agree on the remaining puppies going to rescue when he gets back home.

Did the lady make definitive plans for having mom spayed (vet and date) ?


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Just catching this thread now and have read through all the pages, Aislinn you are an angel for helping out these pups! Its probably a good thing I'm so far away otherwise I'm sure one of those little guys would be coming to my house


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These pups are adorable, thank you for all you've done to help them and the mom.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is a pile of cuties, and you are such a great person for helping these pups. Thank you. And I love the name River.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Karen, they are all males. But with two girls already here, I think a male would fit in easier.

Thalie, no date set yet. Vet told her she had to wait until the pups were fully weaned before spaying, but I think she thought that meant to wait until then to set it up. I plan to go visit this weekend again. I'm hoping the husband, who should be back home then, will be as open as the wife has been. He wants to talk to Rescue himself before committing to them. So I may have my work cut out, we will see.

Thanks, everyone. I will probably bore everyone with pictures of River as he grows. With the house fire only a couple of weeks after I got Dakota, I was too busy trying to deal with everything to have time to do pictures, which I regret now. So I'll be making up for that with River! *S*


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Aislinn
You are an angel to these puppies!!! They are so so cute!! I have to admit that after seeing the pictures last night I almost sent you a PM to get one of them, but then I talked to my husband and he brought me back to reality, right now we own this house and will try to stay here for our next tour , but if we can't and get sent somewhere else, military housing would not accept 3 dogs and renting would be hard too, so we have to remain a 2 dog house, but my oh my it's being so hard!!!! Thank you so much fo all you are doing and can't wait to see River grow!!! Hugs, Olga.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> military housing would not accept 3 dogs


I know since the switch to privatized housing with the Air Force, most are allowing a 3rd pet with an additional non-refundable fee (first 2 are covered under a refundable deposit). Just a thought...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

SheetsSM said:


> I know since the switch to privatized housing with the Air Force, most are allowing a 3rd pet with an additional non-refundable fee (first 2 are covered under a refundable deposit). Just a thought...


Ohhhhhh, you do know how to stir the pot, don't you....


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I know since the switch to privatized housing with the Air Force, most are allowing a 3rd pet with an additional non-refundable fee (first 2 are covered under a refundable deposit). Just a thought...


 
Ohhh you are stirring the pot!!!!LOL. We are Navy and in our last tour (Whidbey) the pet policy was 2 pets per household, under 24 pounds, and only 10 houses with no weight limit, here is the same, 2 pets per household ( they count a fish tank as one pet!), here does not matter because we bought a house, but since we don't know where we are gonna go next we can't risk it, but I am sooo tempted!!! Ok Ok Ok back to reality!!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Ohhhhhh, you do know how to stir the pot, don't you....


Especially as my oldest son lives very close to Olga and will be home for my daughter's high school graduation and could bring the puppy back for her. And he's told me he'll dog sit the puppy when she goes to visit her family. Sorry, Olga. Your husband will murder us. *S*


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Aislinn said:


> Especially as my oldest son lives very close to Olga and will be home for my daughter's high school graduation and could bring the puppy back for her. And he's told me he'll dog sit the puppy when she goes to visit her family. Sorry, Olga. Your husband will murder us. *S*


 
More stirring the pot??? LOL!!! I showed the pictures to the kiddos and they fell in love!! they have never had a baby puppy since both Amaya and Lady are rescues that we got at 7 and 9 months. I will show the pics to the hubby when he comes back tomorrow ( he is gone in training and comes back for 2 days and leaves again for a month) maybe he will get all softy!!! See? I am dreaming again!!! you guys!!! Hugs, Olga.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Aislinn said:


> I went to see the puppies today, and as I posted in my question thread, had to pick which puppies were coming home with Susan and I in two weeks. I took pictures of course. The lady is still at home alone, her husband returns this weekend. She sits every night and often during the day holding the puppies and loving on them. About half of them have red noses, not black, though the pads on their feet are jet black. I'm not sure on that one, maybe someone more knowledgeable can answer about that.
> 
> A pile of puppies. More were on the other side.
> 
> ...


Awwwww. Aren't they cute! I am so glad they are being rescued.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Aislinn said:


> It's not your eyes, there is a lighter color spot on the top of his head. Susan fell in love with him and will be calling him "Kent".
> 
> And yes, five weeks is much better than four. They'll be coming home on Mother's Day or the day after.


Mercy has something similar on the top of her head.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppies*

Waht is the latest on the puppies and the Mom and I love the name, River!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I wasn't able to go see them as her husband finally was back home and they wanted some private time together, which I understand. I'm hoping to be able to go one day this week. I just got home from my daughter's Academic Awards Banquet. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

I have been looking for a puppy for a while and had been set up to get one but things might not work out so I might be able to take a puppy. I am relatively close to Atlanta so I could come and get one. 

What is the deal with puppies being given away/sold?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Henry22 said:


> I have been looking for a puppy for a while and had been set up to get one but things might not work out so I might be able to take a puppy. I am relatively close to Atlanta so I could come and get one.
> 
> What is the deal with puppies being given away/sold?


The thread is several pages now, but it explains what is the story behind the puppies. Those not sold locally by the lady will most likely be going into rescue, actually I believe they may end up near Atlanta. You would have to fill out an application with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta. I have to get ready for work, but someone else may know the exact name of the rescue. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Aislinn said:


> The thread is several pages now, but it explains what is the story behind the puppies. Those not sold locally by the lady will most likely be going into rescue, actually I believe they may end up near Atlanta. You would have to fill out an application with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta. I have to get ready for work, but someone else may know the exact name of the rescue. Welcome to the forum!


Thanks. I will contact the Atlanta golden rescue if things don't work out with the puppy I suppose to be getting. Do you know time frame at all for these puppy's going to Atlanta rescue if they do go?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

The rescue who has offered to take any remaining pups is Adopt-a-Golden of Atlanta (AGA). I just sent a pm to Aislinn advising her that AGA has not yet heard back from this family regarding taking any remaining pups; however, they are still willing to take them as well as assisting the family w/ spaying/neutering of the family's three dogs. Hopefully, she will be able to talk to them soon and give us an update.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

jealous1 said:


> The rescue who has offered to take any remaining pups is Adopt-a-Golden of Atlanta (AGA). I just sent a pm to Aislinn advising her that AGA has not yet heard back from this family regarding taking any remaining pups; however, they are still willing to take them as well as assisting the family w/ spaying/neutering of the family's three dogs. Hopefully, she will be able to talk to them soon and give us an update.


Yeah. The puppy I was suppose to get looks like it is going to fail through and I know how fast puppies go at rescue so I just want to be on top of it so I can get one.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am going to try to go see and the puppies tomorrow after school. Hopefully I'll know more then.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Henry22,
Do understand no clearances, etc., have been done on the parents. This is not from a breeder who does clearances or health checks. The parents are well taken care of and loved, but this was not a planned litter.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Aislinn said:


> Henry22,
> Do understand no clearances, etc., have been done on the parents. This is not from a breeder who does clearances or health checks. The parents are well taken care of and loved, but this was not a planned litter.


I understand. My parents have 2 pure bred labs and my brother a pure bred bernese mountain dog. I was a part of the process involved in getting those wonderful dogs so I understand what that means. These dogs still need love and a good home. I will know soon if the puppy I was meant to get works out.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope it does and in the meantime do have your application in for rescue!


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Aislinn said:


> I hope it does and in the meantime do have your application in for rescue!


I just found out that I should be getting that puppy tomorrow. So I will know for sure tomorrow and then, if necessary, fill out a application for rescue.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats! Hope it works out for you. Do post pictures in the puppy section so we can all see!


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Aislinn said:


> Congrats! Hope it works out for you. Do post pictures in the puppy section so we can all see!


I will for sure. My cousin had a friend with golden retriever puppies and he has 3 females left so I decided to take one. As far as I know they are pure bred but I am not 100%. We will see.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

I think things aren't going to work out after all. Going to call the AGA tomorrow and figure out the whole process. When will these puppies be arriving to the rescue.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, it looks like they aren't going into rescue. I wasn't able to go today, but talked with her on the phone. She has sold all but two. I am going tomorrow after I get done teaching.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Aislinn said:


> Well, it looks like they aren't going into rescue. I wasn't able to go today, but talked with her on the phone. She has sold all but two. I am going tomorrow after I get done teaching.


Dang. That is devastating. Looks like I am going to have to search for a breeder then and patienty wait.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Henry22, AGA seems to frequently get puppies. You could submit your application in advance, and wait for a litter to be surrendered. I adopted my Jackson through them in October, and I have heard about 3 litters since then (I think) that they have gotten.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Aislinn said:


> Well, it looks like they aren't going into rescue. I wasn't able to go today, but talked with her on the phone. She has sold all but two. I am going tomorrow after I get done teaching.


Crud, I was so hoping the little ones would go to rescue. Are the buyers still getting them at 5 weeks ? That is so very early ! 

What about mom's spaying ? Is AGA still on board to help her financially with that and is she still decided to have it done asap ?

Thanks for pursuing this and keeping trying to help mom and pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up

Aislinn: Any update?


----------

